# Random horizontal lines



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

Every now and then there seems to be a horizontal line or artifact that pops up for a split second. I mainly notice it when browsing these forums. It happens so randomly and for such a short amount of time that I am unable to take a screen of it. It only happens like once or twice every min or two. Does any one else notice this? Do you think it's a hardware problem with the GPU or maybe it is overheating?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I have not experienced this on my N7. Sounds like a screen issue to me.


----------



## bhayes444 (May 14, 2012)

I noticed that too, and they're just really short lines on mine that disappear almost as suddenly as they arose. I'm not too worried though as there's a 1 year warranty on the thing. Because this sounds like a hardware issue, so as long as I can get into fastboot (even without a working screen), nandroid, go back to stock and relock, I'll be set to send it back to the factory if this leads to a bigger issue.


----------



## fac7orx (May 24, 2012)

Well its good to know that I am not alone. Please post back if it worsens and I will do the same.


----------



## A1DR1K (Sep 18, 2011)

Same thing happens to me, not often but mostly when I'm on tapatalk.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Happens to me mostly when I'm using Chrome.


----------



## thephased (Dec 20, 2011)

I have the horizontal line issue too.

I've posted in a few threads about this on XDA. Thought I'd post here as well.

Hopefully it's something that can be addressed in a software update sooner rather than later.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

A1DR1K said:


> Same thing happens to me, not often but mostly when I'm on tapatalk.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


This

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oogabooga413 (Jan 28, 2012)

Can someone confirm if they see the following issue? It seems to be related:

Dowonload Nova Launcher, don't change the default settings.
Put the youtube, or photo gallery widget on a page, and try scrolling horizontally between home pages. (Note: this only happens if the cube in/out animation is chose for scrolling animation)

Please check if you see broken white lines, or dots accross the youtube or photo widget as you scroll in and out of the home page,

Does this seem like a hardware issue? Is it related to the screen tearing issue you guys are reporting? I've seen that on Facebook, Chrome, and Adobe reader so far.


----------



## dmonzel (Sep 1, 2011)

I had the line issue, but I haven't seen it for a couple weeks now. The only change I have made in that time is flashing Trinity Kernel, but I'm not sure if that was what fixed the issue.


----------

